# Disgusted



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I know petshops always are bit more expensive than online but I was really disgusted to see that a shop 25 miles from me had put a 100% mark up on their GBB spiderlings. An I know they get their stock from TSS.

I knew they were getting them in and thought they might mark them up around £20-£25.

Am glad I was lucky enough to get 2 GBB's from TSS.

Do you think its excessive? What sort of price would you expect to pay from a pet shop?


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Well if i was a shop i wouldn`t buy from TSS. I would buy from wherever TSS got their stock obviously..ie private breeders etc..but as a rule..100% mark up is fairly standard in retail...especially on livestock..there are 2 mistakes here..first. for buying in at retail price...hence now having to double up...and 2nd for letting anyone know who they buy their stock from.resulting in posts on forums much like this!!.:lol2: its just business as usual as they say...
There is however a better way of doing it...........The shop gives you a FREE GBB with every complete Tarantula set up..then just add the spider cost and set up cost together and double it...voila!


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

perthchickie said:


> I know petshops always are bit more expensive than online but I was really disgusted to see that a shop 25 miles from me had put a 100% mark up on their GBB spiderlings. An I know they get their stock from TSS.
> 
> I knew they were getting them in and thought they might mark them up around £20-£25.
> 
> ...


 I dont think I'd pay up to 25 quid more , especially if I knew that they were marking them up just for profit, not that I keep T's but from joining RFUK I've noticed the prices can vary a LOT


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

nick gilchrist said:


> Well if i was a shop i wouldn`t buy from TSS. I would buy from wherever TSS got their stock obviously..ie private breeders etc..but as a rule..100% mark up is fairly standard in retail...especially on livestock..there are 2 mistakes here..first. for buying in at retail price...hence now having to double up...and 2nd for letting anyone know who they buy their stock from.resulting in posts on forums much like this!!.:lol2:


but surely they'll get it for less then retail? As spidershop has gaia biological, their trade arm.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

they do whole sale trade prices for retailers if u look at the website


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

Btw most shops and online stores only buy slings off breeders for 50p up to 80p maximum ...... Thats all I was offered for my G. concepcion slings that then were then sold for £5 EACH BY THE RETAILER!!!!!!! I WAS NOT HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!

Needless to say now I don't bother breeding any of my collection as i preferred to sell in bulk instead of all the shipping out individually to private buyers palava... shame ... I have a load of MM GBB's with ready GF's, A.genic pairs, endless pokies which I could breed but now can't be bothered to waste my time tbh ...V.cheseman will buy rufies slingsfor roughly 80p and then sell for £25 each ..... where is the sense in that.... There is no point in me loaning out my males for 50/50 as I would be left with slings I would make next to nothing on after shipping/feeding costs etc and am not willing to sell T's that I have bought as slings, raised to maturity, to sell for less than I bought them for as slings. 

It's no wonder I am now starting to get bored of this hobby and am now getting more interested in snakes. I now have not bought any new T's for months and used to buy a good few every 2 weeks. Now I spend my money on snakes.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

TaniaBaker said:


> Btw most shops and online stores only buy slings off breeders for 50p up to 80p maximum ...... Thats all I was offered for my G. concepcion slings that then were then sold for £5 EACH BY THE RETAILER!!!!!!! I WAS NOT HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!


u get me slings for 80p max and i will buy the lot


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

shep1979 said:


> u get me slings for 80p max and i will buy the lot


The slings were from sacks that I had personally bred, hatched and raised myself .... a lot of hard work went into that project.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

they'll put what price they think they can get for it. If they know theres enough interest in the stock they'll bump the price. If it doesn't sell then just gradually drop it. 100% i think it a bit much but if they get it (which i expect they will too) then its pretty good business. Unfair on people who arent aware of place such as here, bts and arachnophiles but then whos loss and whos gain is it?


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

I know it's disgusting ain't it!

PM me the name of the shop please :2thumb:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Is called good business MV :bash:


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

Tarantula breeding is a labour of love. Nobody makes money out if it.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

100% mark up on livestock is the bare minimum in my exp, with 200% to 300% not being that uncommon, I think most private exotic breeders will have "been there - done that" with their dealings with retailers at sometime (not to mention the odd bullsh!te story about the value of what your offering them).

On the other hand most retailers have to pay staff/tax's/rent ect plus their stock loss's here and there so they are always looking to a good profit.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

arachniface said:


> Tarantula breeding is a labour of love. Nobody makes money out if it.


It seems the retailers do make money out of it


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

utterbeastage said:


> I dont think I'd pay up to 25 quid more , especially if I knew that they were marking them up just for profit, not that I keep T's but from joining RFUK I've noticed the prices can vary a LOT


 
Well if TSS were charging £25 and they are charging £50..yes thats a tad excessive...however even if they did buy from TSS trade side the price would not be that much less . at best maybe £5-8. unless they were buying larger quantities, and if i was TSS knowing the demand for these. I sure as hell would not put them on my trade list! 

The profit on anything sold in a shop is not all "profit" in the pocket as you imagine...first lets assume they paid £20 for a spider..they sell it to you for £50 ....deduct the cost of the spider to them £20. then deduct the VAT they would pay to mr tax man @17.5% ..a further £8.75. then a further 10% to cover feeding/heating. costs of getting it to the shop/ paying the saturday kid to feed and water % of time taken, (bearing in mind the longer it stays in the shop unsold this amount increases weekly)so now the £30 profit looks like about £18..ooh almost forgot..its most likely a ltd company..so end of year corporation tax takes a further 20% of all profits..so there goes another £3.60..so now we have about £15 clear profit..
Uh oh! they bought 4..and one died - Saturday kid get the sack....that just increased the buy in cost to the other 3 that are left!...one is dead in the freezer..leaving them with 3 to sell....now they have cost them £26.00 each so now the profiti is lessened even more.


All of the above is why shops have to add 100% mark up...but they should therefore buy in a cheap as possible to lessen the end cost to the customer..
oh and the next time you go shopping for anything..in the sales..for things like clothes etc..and it says RRP £80 our price £55 ...you should know that there is no such thing as RRP,,yiou will never ever see anyone selling anything at RRP,,its an imaginary valuation..so just when you think you got a massive bargain..the shop paid £20 for it!:lol2: kerching!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

It may be a "labour of love" for some people but some also see it as as good money "spinner". What could be better than buying a Male and Female T, them breeding, dropping 100+ slings and making maybe a couple of hundred quid off them to then increase your collection or improve housing for the others etc.


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

arachniface said:


> Tarantula breeding is a labour of love. Nobody makes money out if it.


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: TELL THAT TO THE GERMANS!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: TELL THAT TO THE GERMANS!


:no1: quote of the thread Nick:no1:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

nick gilchrist said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: TELL THAT TO THE GERMANS!


Very true but not just the Germans any chaps getting the first breedings on new species unless they happen to be SBJ's:lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought the main idea behind people breeding their own spiders wasnt to amass wealth but to cut down on the wild caught influence on the pet trade?


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

arachniface said:


> Tarantula breeding is a labour of love. Nobody makes money out if it.


Shops do! :whistling2:

Bred spiders,scorps,snails a few things actually.
I never made anything out of it.If a shop buys from you they cut you right down....then they sell whatever for 2 x even 4 times the price!


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> I thought the main idea behind people breeding their own spiders wasnt to amass wealth but to cut down on the wild caught influence on the pet trade?


If that was the only reason people did it they would all be free! :2thumb:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

That is a high price in deed he is a few of what my prices will be on T's when my unit is open 

Singapore Blue Slings - £5.16
Cobalt Blue Tarantula adult - £11.18
Blue Femur Tarantula Slings - £9.93
Thai Zebra Tarantula - £9.93

But £25 is a bit to much but people will pay it :bash:


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> I thought the main idea behind people breeding their own spiders wasnt to amass wealth but to cut down on the wild caught influence on the pet trade?



Yeah,but it doesn't stop spiders from being took from the wild!:whip:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> That is a high price in deed he is a few of what my prices will be on T's when my unit is open
> 
> Singapore Blue Slings - £5.16
> Cobalt Blue Tarantula adult - £11.18
> ...


Hi ya buddy. Gonna have to keep me a few Sing blues back for me :whistling2:

Oh and welcome SpiderSteve : victory:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

It may seem unfair but at the end of the day no mark up no retail trade simples, do as I used to and sell stock very cheap privately if you don't like what retailers are putting on the table :devil:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

MViper said:


> Yeah,but it doesn't stop spiders from being took from the wild!:whip:


They will still be taken from the wild for some time still is there is no majour big breeders out that of T's an scorps like we have with snakes ect


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> They will still be taken from the wild for some time still is there is no majour big breeders out that of T's an scorps like we have with snakes ect


More like it's just cheaper in many cases no one will raise say a _G. porteri_ for 10 years to sell them for a tenner : victory:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Oderus said:


> More like it's just cheaper in many cases no one will raise say a _G. porteri_ for 10 years to sell them for a tenner : victory:


Theres my point snakes can breed what 2 years plus sometimes more but like you say T's 10 years just think how long that would take to get a huge collection of T's breed then hatch and grown the slings on then sell them most reptile shops dont sell slings from what i seen most sell grown on ones this would take breeders years to achive a good profit on mass breeding of T's that is why they are still taken from the wild it's supply and demand


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Theres my point snakes can breed what 2 years plus sometimes more but like you say T's 10 years just think how long that would take to get a huge collection of T's breed then hatch and grown the slings on then sell them most reptile shops dont sell slings from what i seen most sell grown on ones this would take breeders years to achive a good profit on mass breeding of T's that is why they are still taken from the wild it's supply and demand


True but that in itself is a vicious circle with all the slow growing species while there are cheap adult imports no one will bovver with raising large numbers past sling/juv for market, only when cheap imports stop will there be a fiancal reward in doing so.

Having said that the same could be said for stuff like P. murinus which are fast growing and easy to breed yet still imported, while there are cheap imports breeders are always going to making most of their money from selling slings and juv's imo.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> That is a high price in deed he is a few of what my prices will be on T's when my unit is open
> 
> Singapore Blue Slings - £5.16
> Cobalt Blue Tarantula adult - £11.18
> ...


that cobalt blue meant to say sling, or are you selling them at trade prices?


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll have that Cobalt at that price!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> that cobalt blue meant to say sling, or are you selling them at trade prices?


That price is per sling it is trade price but ill be bying in around 100 so price would go down more from that 

Public is also welcome to come into the unit as long as you let me know you are coming in and public will also be able to pay at trade price to save thoes hard earned pennies


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

xxstaggyxx said:


> That price is per sling it is trade price but ill be bying in around 100 so price would go down more from that
> 
> Public is also welcome to come into the unit as long as you let me know you are coming in and public will also be able to pay at trade price to save thoes hard earned pennies


ya site aint working...assuming it's yours.

http://www.apsreptilesuppliesltd.com/shop/index.php


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

it is mine but i clossed it i will not be trading underthat name i have a new name that ill be regerting as limited on thursday the new website will be 1 page with some simple info of were i am and what i have in


----------



## Simon M (Oct 9, 2008)

Unfortunitly, we was bitten by the pet shop for our first spider..........But now we stick th TSS or on here for sales. Would never buy from a shop again.unless was a real bargin.plus some pet shops just dont no how to treat them. 

ooh and we bought quite a few from Maidstone show. But to be honest, once you start making friends its best to swap and exchange spiderlings! More fun too. x


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

What I meant was the breeders never make any money. 

...Unless it's an import new to the pet trade, and that lasts only as long as there are few of them!

Shops are bad - £50 for my injured AM Brazilian salmon pink! (Although I haggled them down a bit)


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

arachniface said:


> What I meant was the breeders never make any money. Unless it's an import new to the pet trade.


I was going to ask a question based on what you just sed later tonight what sort of T's and scorps would people like to see more of in the UK as i might be able to get them in at the Unit when im open


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

arachniface said:


> What I meant was the breeders never make any money. Unless it's an import new to the pet trade.


Course you can make money on them! If you spend say £50 on a pair and breed them and get 100+ slings, even if you sold them at £1 each you'd double your money at least!


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

arachniface said:


> What I meant was the breeders never make any money. Unless it's an import new to the pet trade.


Better still if the breeder is also the same person to first collect the species in question, add the spider being blue into the equation and the figures will look even nicer:lol2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Oderus said:


> Better still if the breeder is also the same person to first collect the species in question, add the spider being blue into the equation and the figures will look even nicer:lol2:


Kerrrrrrrching!! :2thumb:


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I was going to ask a question based on what you just sed later tonight what sort of T's and scorps would people like to see more of in the UK as i might be able to get them in at the Unit when im open


_Monocentropus balfouri_ for me. Yum.



invertasnakes said:


> Course you can make money on them! If you spend say £50 on a pair and breed them and get 100+ slings, even if you sold them at £1 each you'd double your money at least!


But how much did you spend on the housing and feeding for the adults and spiderlings, the heating needed in the winter, how much time did you spend filling and rinsing bowls, buying the food, packing the spiderlings? It's not much gain in the end for the effort. It is something people enjoy, or they'd just get a second job!


----------



## splimmy (Feb 13, 2009)

arachniface said:


> _Monocentropus balfouri_ for me. Yum.
> 
> 
> 
> But how much did you spend on the housing and feeding for the adults and spiderlings, the heating needed in the winter, how much time did you spend filling and rinsing bowls, buying the food, packing the spiderlings? It's not much gain in the end for the effort. It is something people enjoy, or they'd just get a second job!


 
Yep I agree there. I tend to consider it my part time job that I enjoy (Or rather not when faced with feeding hundreds of slings). Theres not huge profits in spider breeding but again really depends on what species etc. How ever like just said, any money you make would just really cover food, heating and time taken to care for etc. Still ild rather do something I enjoy for a bit of extra cash then having someone boss me around in a job. I also like to think without breeders species could very well gradually disappear from the hobby. Breeding is fun but can be very very disheartening when after a year of conditioning etc, a sac fails :-(. This is why we are moving more into snakes and reptiles as I just like them more and can be very rewarding when you manage to get little babies . Saying that I still have 100s of brachys that i will continue to breed as they are my little breeding project. Just waiting for damn males to mature :devil:


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

i can remember a pet shop which has closed since. Sold G.rosea's and some other stuff highly priced at £30 per g.rosea!

At the time i was only around a month into the "hobby" if you could call it that? and just asked them how they could justify how they could sell them so dear.

But what made me the most angry was how the taranutla's setups weren't even clean, no obvious water and hardly possible to see inside as there was just loads of limescale on the glass.

but on the other half, im guessing there are some great pet shops out there!


----------



## mikemike118 (Aug 15, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I was going to ask a question based on what you just sed later tonight what sort of T's and scorps would people like to see more of in the UK as i might be able to get them in at the Unit when im open


just like someone else had suggested!

m.balfouri, and you would deffinatly get my custom! even if it means money would be hard, i have been looking for these things for a while, just for a general thing, and seriously considering on getting one. But if this was possible, any chance of males and females being up for sale? :2thumb:


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

invertasnakes said:


> Course you can make money on them! If you spend say £50 on a pair and breed them and get 100+ slings, even if you sold them at £1 each you'd double your money at least!


Not quite that simple, depending on the species and all could wind up with 90 slings and nobody interested in buying them.

Spider breeding is not a quick rich scheme that some people think that buying a pair and breeding straight away after getting into the hobby after couple of monthes can make a few extra quick cash, and the sooner people get that through their skulls and all the bandwagon jumpers can let the people who have a passion for the hobby and not what they can make from it.

Retail prices are always going to be higher but that's business and just how it works. First spiders I ever bought had no choice but to buy from the pet shop but it was 10 years nevertheless it was the only way to buy tarantulas. Many reps shop make very little profit from selling inverts in general.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

spider_mad said:


> Retail prices are always going to be higher but that's business and just how it works. First spiders I ever bought had no choice but to buy from the pet shop but it was 10 years nevertheless it was the only way to buy tarantulas. Many reps shop make very little profit from selling inverts in general.


tis true. I always think it's weird, I know it's foolish logic but I always think a simpler creature will be cheaper. So say a scorpion should be cheaper then a lizard which grows to 2ft, but that really isn't the case. Trade prices on small of those smaller gecko species are insane, couple of quid.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

lizards i very cheap indeed i can get many geckos and some lizads for as low as $1.50


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Wait until your in the real world, $1.50 on an import list sounds cheap,then you add freight charges and all the other costs,then a couple die.People on this forum think its so easy ...."Shops trying to make profit" Outrageous!!!!!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Wait until your in the real world, $1.50 on an import list sounds cheap,then you add freight charges and all the other costs,then a couple die.People on this forum think its so easy ...."Shops trying to make profit" Outrageous!!!!!


never said it was a bad thing, just pointed out it seems odd to me geckos are SOO cheap, even compared to simpler animals.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Wait until your in the real world, $1.50 on an import list sounds cheap,then you add freight charges and all the other costs,then a couple die.People on this forum think its so easy ...."Shops trying to make profit" Outrageous!!!!!


here is my custom clearance fees i will be charged 

*Customs entry £ 47.50*
*Airline handling £ 0.16p per kilo minimum £37.50*
*ARC charges £ 8.25*
*Removal to BIP £ 78.00*
*BIP handling £162.00*
*Documentation £ 35.00*
*Delivery £275.00*

Plus on top of that there will be VAT at 17.5% 
And CITES at £59 per permit 

Im sure this can give members on here a idea of just how much it costs

Prices from the company DMS International Ltd


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

You will have to order a lot of animals to spread that cost.You then have to house,feed,de-mite etc until you sell them all.You will also lose a few (especially with wc animals such as the ones you have quoted).Good luck,i can assure you the quick buck is not as easy as it appears on paper.You will also find that a high percentage of animals ordered will be out of stock at the time of shipping (but you wont know until it lands most of the time),pushing costs further.Im not trying to put you off,just explaining why its not always easy.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

perthchickie said:


> I know petshops always are bit more expensive than online but I was really disgusted to see that a shop 25 miles from me had put a 100% mark up on their GBB spiderlings. An I know they get their stock from TSS.
> 
> I knew they were getting them in and thought they might mark them up around £20-£25.
> 
> ...


I must say I find this quite aggravating. I don't run a pet shop, but I am a business owner and it's just simply a case of them having to make a living. There are all sorts of overheads to cover, so if they do only double their wholesale price - and I would suggest they do more than double it, they are still at the end of the day only going to be making a few pounds per sale in profit. You should just be thankful that we have access to things like TSS and all the other hobbyists and breeders. Personally no, I wouldnt but from a shop, cuz I know I can get it cheaper, but to be DISGUSTED as them needing to make a profit in order to carry on that business is ludicrous.



invertasnakes said:


> Course you can make money on them! If you spend say £50 on a pair and breed them and get 100+ slings, even if you sold them at £1 each you'd double your money at least!


Oh yeah, that's really raking it in! Especially after you've considered all the hours of work, buying all the little tubs for putting the slings in, feeding them, heating them...


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> I must say I find this quite aggravating. I don't run a pet shop, but I am a business owner and it's just simply a case of them having to make a living. There are all sorts of overheads to cover, so if they do only double their wholesale price - and I would suggest they do more than double it, they are still at the end of the day only going to be making a few pounds per sale in profit. You should just be thankful that we have access to things like TSS and all the other hobbyists and breeders. Personally no, I wouldnt but from a shop, cuz I know I can get it cheaper, but to be DISGUSTED as them needing to make a profit in order to carry on that business is ludicrous.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's really raking it in! Especially after you've considered all the hours of work, buying all the little tubs for putting the slings in, feeding them, heating them...


 :no1:


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

100% mark up is the average for any business! Otherwise it would not be profitable!


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

I under stand all costs involved and what could happen it wont just be T's be snakes lizards ect also my first order i have put back over 8k for and also another 2k for fees incured and vet checks any other other bits and bobs i have been planning this for the best part of a year so im clued up on what could go wrong


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

My point of view... I've worked on the retail side, know people on the trade side as a result. I've bought from retailers, websites and individuals. I've bred tarantulas and sold to trade, retailers and individulas.

Shops DO make money - they have to otherwise there's no point in having a shop! That's simple and basic retail.

Wholsalers DO make money - again, simples.

Individuals make as much money as they want to.

You can have an eggsac, sell them to a large wholsaler for 50p a spiderling. You don't have to seperate them, house them or feed them, all you pay is p&p to get them there. So, 150 spiderlings, £75 - £7 = *£68 *towards your heating and feeding costs. Unless you have a lot of spiders, doing that once or twice a year makes your hobby free. Win!

Have an eggsac, sell half to wholsalers straight away (£30.50 in your pocket) then house the rest, maybe 20p per tub and sell them privately for £2 each. The buyers pay the postage, so for a little more time and effort you have gained *£165.50*.

Put a load more effort in, keep them and house them and sell them and you'll get up to* £270* minus a little bit of food as it will take longer.

So however you do it, it's not a bad thing to have a shot at! If you add up the time it takes, then you do need to be breeding a lot to actually make it worth the time as well as the costs, but a hobby that pays? To me that's a massive bonus thanks!

And aside from the money bit - yes, it will reduce the pressures on wild caught animals. You scoff at £30 for a Chile Rose, but once imports stop it will very possibly be the standard price for an adult. Brachypelmas were cheap, import stopped now £40-£60 is normal for an adult. That's just how it goes, the more breeding going on, the better for the spiders, and thanks to wholsalers, we don't have to worry about getting stuck with a million spiderlings that we can't sell or don't have the time for - sell them cheap, let someone else put in the effort and make money too, and get some pocket money.

And whoever it was that's 'bored' or spiders and can't be bothered to breed all those GBB's that you have, I'll buy them for cheap to stop you hating them so much


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Ally said:


> My point of view... I've worked on the retail side, know people on the trade side as a result. I've bought from retailers, websites and individuals. I've bred tarantulas and sold to trade, retailers and individulas.
> 
> Shops DO make money - they have to otherwise there's no point in having a shop! That's simple and basic retail.
> 
> ...


A great post and a great read


----------



## Kiel (Aug 20, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> I thought the main idea behind people breeding their own spiders wasnt to amass wealth but to cut down on the wild caught influence on the pet trade?


 you mean it's not just to release them in hopes of recreating the movie Arachnophobia?

what a let down =[


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Kiel said:


> you mean it's not just to release them in hopes of recreating the movie Arachnophobia?
> 
> what a let down =[


I agree :lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Our petshop near us was selling a T blondi for 150.00!:gasp:
Extortion if you ask me!


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, some of the people on this thread are idiots. 

Why is it so bad to mark up spiders for retail? Do not buy things from shops?

I mean, does it really cost Nike £170 to make a crap pair of trainers? 

I don't see anyone here not buying other products on a routine basis which are _also _marked up huge percentages. How many people here own an Xbox? Do you honestly think the hardware inside one of them costs even _near _the retail? 

If you are disgusted by mark ups, then I suggest you either get some business acumen to understand why it's needed, or plain stop buying things. 

As for making money on animals? I'm not keen. I'd rather stay a passionate hobbyist rather than someone who has to rely on breeding to make some money. If I get £20 every now and again from slings I'm happy. I think when something becomes too valuable they begin to lose the notion that they are animals rather than a commodity.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

GRB said:


> As for making money on animals? I'm not keen. I'd rather stay a passionate hobbyist rather than someone who has to rely on breeding to make some money. If I get £20 every now and again from slings I'm happy. I think when something becomes too valuable they begin to lose the notion that they are animals rather than a commodity.


:2thumb:

I thoroughly enjoy breeding my spiders, and put as much effort to selling and packing 1 as I do to 20. The money is a happy bonus and pretty much entirely gets spent on more spiders! (or sweeties...)


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

GRB said:


> I don't see anyone here not buying other products on a routine basis which are _also _marked up huge percentages. How many people here own an Xbox? Do you honestly think the hardware inside one of them costs even _near _the retail?
> 
> .


On xbox-they actually make a loss on hardware....*nerd fades away*


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Of course when i open ill be in to make profit but what profit i do make will be used to put back into the unit and get better stock i would also be happy for anyone off here when im open to come in and view the setup and conditons of the unit they unit itself will be setup like a pet shop just huge banks of tanks and such i will also have many policys in place to ensure the wellfare and saftey of the animals at all times


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Seansmegghead said:


> On xbox-they actually make a loss on hardware....*nerd fades away*


Ahhhh that finally explains why they're so SHIT :lol2:


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

invertasnakes said:


> Ahhhh that finally explains why they're so SHIT :lol2:


 Hey...im well equipped for a fanboy war! (apart from a working 360...)


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> Ahhhh that finally explains why they're so SHIT :lol2:


to be fair all consoles are the same. In fact I THOUGHT the PS3 makes the biggest loss per console sales, since they have to include a Blu-ray player in each system.

But yeah I think bar possibly the smaller hand held devices, all games consoles are big money sinks. It's the games they hope will net them the money back(charging companies a whatever % commission of sales on their console.)


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

It doesn't make me an Idiot because I wouldn't pay 3x the normal price for a T blondi, its makes me sensible as far as im concerned.
The idiots are the ones that pay the overly inflated price imo:whip:


GRB said:


> Wow, some of the people on this thread are idiots.
> 
> Why is it so bad to mark up spiders for retail? Do not buy things from shops?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> It doesn't make me an Idiot because I wouldn't pay 3x the normal price for a T blondi, its makes me sensible as far as im concerned.
> The idiots are the ones that pay the overly inflated price imo:whip:


I think GRB was implying the people that can't understand why shops charge more are idiots.

People like you (and me) are just price conscious and look around for the best deal!

I know plenty of people that will buy something as soon as they see it, regardless of price. It's precisely these people that keep pet shops in business.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> It doesn't make me an Idiot because I wouldn't pay 3x the normal price for a T blondi, its makes me sensible as far as im concerned.
> The idiots are the ones that pay the overly inflated price imo:whip:


are you suggesting that a T. blondi is only worth £50?, I think not when the cost of a sling is £20. Finding a bargain within forums is no measure of correct pricing. I'd suggest a price of £100 for an adult T. blondi is fine, I bought my sub-adult for £70 from someone on a forum. The sales of the likes of blondi in a shop for £150 might seem extortionate until you realise its likely to be in the shop for a bit longer than the average lizard.

I get quite baffled by the argument the OP has made, just shows a lack of perception concerning business.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

I think the main problem is with the rise in hobbyists attending trade shows in UK and Europe. Originally they were tradeshows selling trade prices for the retail and exotic pet shop/breeder business but over the last couple of years booking coach trips with customers though great and really brings in tourism to the areas. When people pay at trade prices or reduced prices from online they expect to be found in the shops also. 
This just is not the case, an adult T blondi can be bought at the BTS expo for £60-£70, whether captive bred or wild caught is another matter given they ar all large females. This is cheap of course but a pet shop charging 100+ is perfectly reasonable. Doesn't seem that long ago that I saw a pet shop selling a cobalt blue slingat £70 when a large juvie B bohemei was only £40. People who become new to the hobby dont know any better and at the time was the only way to get into inverts. I think that forums and regular netting has made people a little complacent and misguided.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Also i think most people just do not understand the cost of running a business just feeding bill for a reptile shop each week is huge


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> are you suggesting that a T. blondi is only worth £50?, I think not when the cost of a sling is £20. Finding a bargain within forums is no measure of correct pricing. I'd suggest a price of £100 for an adult T. blondi is fine, I bought my sub-adult for £70 from someone on a forum. The sales of the likes of blondi in a shop for £150 might seem extortionate until you realise its likely to be in the shop for a bit longer than the average lizard.
> 
> I get quite baffled by the argument the OP has made, just shows a lack of perception concerning business.


I suppose there is good business sense, then there is down right greedy in a lot of cases. The OP may not have business acumen, not many people do TBH.
50-80 quid is what I would consider reasonable for that specific one, considering the bloke in the pet shop had no idea of its age/sex etc(which i should have mentioned)
So you may be buying a MM that does not have long left, granted its a risk you take, but not at such a high price im afraid unless more info could be given, thats just MHO: :2thumb:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Also i think most people just do not understand the cost of running a business just feeding bill for a reptile shop each week is huge


The specific shop I was talking about was the same store i got my A Avic from, her abdomen was thin and ate 4 crickets in the space of a few hours,she was starving poor baby.
So in that stores case I doubt she was fed from the moment she arrived till I got her home,so heck knows how could they justify the cost of feeding incorporated in their overly inflated prices.:bash:


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> The specific shop I was talking about was the same store i got my A Avic from, her abdomen was thin and ate 4 crickets in the space of a few hours,she was starving poor baby.
> So in that stores case I doubt she was fed from the moment she arrived till I got her home,so heck knows how could they justify the cost of feeding incorporated in their overly inflated prices.:bash:


I have seen some bad shops also they do not feed there reps that well i have been looking at live food cost to feed my stuff when im open as im looking at about 20 to30 types of lizard multiples of each type then the T's and snakes also multiples of each feeding bill looking at around £150 a week may be less or more ither side


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> I have seen some bad shops also they do not feed there reps that well i have been looking at live food cost to feed my stuff when im open as im looking at about 20 to30 types of lizard multiples of each type then the T's and snakes also multiples of each feeding bill looking at around £150 a week may be less or more ither side


But thats a shop being run the way its supposed to,all the animals being fed correctly and being sold by a knowledgeable person, I just wish shops here had some basic knowledge on critters they sell as I was grossly misinformed about keeping Flower, my pinktoe by them. If it wasnt for some people on here giving me the CORRECT info she would still be in a shallow enclosure kept in a dry environment or most probably dead:devil:


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

It's the same with any hobby tbh

I'm into skate boarding and down hill mountain biking and before I found forums I paid shop prices for parts. I have found that its not the shops being expensive but the tinternet being cheaper.

I'm now in the lucky situation of being able to buy parts, spiders you name it online and in shops meaning I get the odd bargin if I can afford to wait for the item to be delivered or pay normal prices if I need/want in a hurry.

Take your blinkers of, shops charge what they need to charge to survive if you think the are to expensive then try online it's not rocket science is it.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> But thats a shop being run the way its supposed to,all the animals being fed correctly and being sold by a knowledgeable person, I just wish shops here had some basic knowledge on critters they sell as I was grossly misinformed about keeping Flower, my pinktoe by them. If it wasnt for some people on here giving me the CORRECT info she would still be in a shallow enclosure kept in a dry environment or most probably dead:devil:


i agree with that even tho im on the wholesale side of things i will still make sure that all animals while in my care get the best they can from me in housing and food i will also be looking to may be get a volenteer in to work the the T's and Scorps as to enhance the skilss with these species but that still a bit down the road yet


----------

